# My 5g Planted Tank



## Splendid Splendens (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is my 5g planted tank, for the record most of the plants were just put in today. This is my first attempt at a real planted tank.




























The light is a 14 watt 6700k CFL bulb, the substrate is sand with gravel underneath and I am dosing with Flourish Excel.

I set this tank up with Scarlet Badis in mind, they're the apple of my eye.
I will probably put some shrimp in there too. Hopefully Blue Pearls. 

I guess that's it for now - thanks for looking!


----------

